# Nail Designs



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

*Short and metallic*

Metallics are all the rage this year, and spring is a great season to sport a trendy new look. For the best impact, keep your nails trimmed relatively short and show off a splashy metallic look. Silvers, greens, blues, blacks â€“ anything sparkly goes.

Greens are especially hot this year, so apply a pretty green hue to get in on the latest color craze. Take an extra step toward creativity and find a color that matches your carâ€™s shiny coat!

*French manicure*

For a lovely feminine look, consider a French manicure. Beautiful pale pink nails with emphasized white tips accentuate your fingertips and complement any outfit, swimsuit or occasion. For a flawless manicure, head over to the salon and get your nails done, either naturally or with acrylics.

If you find yourself to be a little bit handy with nail polish or crafty in general, stop at your local drugstore or beauty shop and look for a French manicure kit. Many kits include little sticky strips to help you section off which parts of your nails will receive the white tips and white parts will remain pink. French manicures are still in style and many men find them sexy. Why not go for the girlie look?

*Pretty and pastel nail art*

Itâ€™s likely that pastel colors will never go out of style. Find a shimmery lilac or lavender, a dainty pink, peach or rose, or try other pale pastel shades.

For an extra creative touch, apply an iridescent, glossy, pearly or glittery topcoat. Or, for a modern twist, introduce a delicate white on your tips and enjoy a unique new French manicure.

*Traditional nail design*

For a no-fail look no matter what your personal style or wardrobe options, consider a standby pink or red. Softer pinks and reds seem to be making a strong appearance on nails, blending nicely with all skin tones, nail shapes and clothing color choices.

Reds and pinks tend to be classics in the world of lips and fingertips, so even if you canâ€™t find a trendy look for your nails, you can stay in style with a tried-and-true color scheme. To get a little daring, gradually tone down your colors until you are moving from fire engine red and lollypop pink to paler shades of carnation, brick and maybe even peach! If you canâ€™t settle on a particular color, pattern or style for your nails, take a trip to the store and browse the shelves for ideas. You may spot a must-have color or an adorable set of adornments and decals. Get a little wild, a little crazy and a little unique this season. Donâ€™t be afraid to express yourself and remember that healthy nails are important!

source:glam


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for reading


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## boki (Jan 9, 2007)

thanx .....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JakeK01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Short nails may be the rage, but coming from a guy, short nails look like guy nails (sorry...).  Women can have beautiful longer or long-ish nails shaped to compliment their feminine hands, but guys can't without looking weird.  Women can also wear their hair longer, shiny and beautifully styled - men cannot without risking being singled out as a CD or something.  So IMHO, I love to see women wear styles that they can unique wear.  Please leave the short, stubby nails for men.


----------

